
S-money: Ultra-secure form of virtual money proposed - JonathonSwift
https://m.phys.org/news/2019-05-s-money-ultra-secure-virtual-money.html
======
JonathonSwift
A new type of money that allows users to make decisions based on information
arriving at different locations and times, and that could also protect against
attacks from quantum computers, has been proposed by a researcher at the
University of Cambridge.

